

N.Y. Passes DNA Requirement For Convicted Criminals - bmking
https://www.npr.org/2012/03/15/148692189/n-y-passes-dna-requirement-for-convicted-criminals

======
bmking
» "We know from lots of studies and lots of data now that violent criminals
very often begin their careers as nonviolent criminals," Aborn says. «

This is just plain stupid! When looking at the violent criminals many may also
convict to nonviolent crimes. But looking at all the nonviolent criminals,
only a few may ever commit a violent crime! Then you could instead just force
a dna-sample at the birth of every New Yorker citizen. Well that is probably
also where it will end if this is not stopped...

